# Braid for Baitcaster Reel?



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All 

So I've just ordered a new low profile Abu Garcia Silver Max2 reel to play with. After many many years of using the barrel style baitcasters in the salt I thought I'd give these other "low profile" ones a go, having sold many of these in the shop with no returns and many happy customer reviews I thought the Silver Max2 was a good starting point. This would be more or less for all the fresh water stuff I keep doing, mainly bass.

Now all my barrel style baitcasters have run mono, cheap and dependable I've never had any problems. With all my spinner outfits I only ever run braid. My question is what sort of braid can anyone recommend for a low profile baitcaster? Keeping in mind that it's mainly for bass with the odd run in with a cod here or there... I've been researching and there's a lot of talk about going to larger pound rating braid to get the diameter of the line up for easy detangle of backlashes. I was thinking 10lb PowerPro???

Cab anyone share their knowledge?

Cheers!


----------



## richo23 (May 17, 2009)

Gday Ryan,
I have been using the Suffix 832 braid in 10 pound on my Pro max and Curados for about 12 months , prior to that I was using Nitlon.
The Suffix took a little while to soften up initially but casts really nice now.
I did have my doubts to start with as it was like casting fencing wire, resulting in lots of cursing etc.
Compared to the Nitlon the Suffix is everything that they say it is, casts really well, no air knots and lays on the reel nicely.
In the past I have used Bionic braid on my larger Baitcasters for Jacks, Barra and other estuary brutes with no problems.
I guess it is a personal choice really as to which braid to use but I have really taken to the Suffix. All you can do is try for yourself.
Richo


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Richo, I've used the Suffix 832 and it is wire like...but it does soften after a bit of use. I can just see the frustration though during the first few trips out though. How's the ProMax going? I here they are a sweet reel, decided to go the cheaper option to keep the other half happy when looking at the bank account :lol:

Paul, I've used that Fireline too, only on spinners and didn't like it all that much. I've actually been advised by a few blokes to stay away from it even though it is recommended for baitcasters. Had a few customers come back with backlashes that would make baby jesus cry...though it could be the user more than the line ;-)


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

The Fins "Windtamer" looks the part...as per their comments -

--

_"Windtamer

FINS WINDTAMER is a 100% spectra braid but with additional processing. Windtamer braid has been treated by means of a proprietary process resulting in a compacted round and smooth structure with a firm body. This enables Windtamer to pack very well on reels without pulling into itself and cuts through the wind to cast without wind knots and rod tip wrapping. Saltwater inshore fishing is a situation where Windtamer stands out, particularly for those using baitcasting reels. FINS new pink color features low visibility below the water and high visibility above the water."_

--

I use the PRT stuff on my heavier stuff for out in the salt and I've never had a problem with it, has excellent knot strength too... Looks like I might run with this and see how it goes. :mrgreen:


----------



## billycurtis (Nov 11, 2012)

i use the suffix 832, actually good stuff


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I use 8lb Sunline Super PE and 20lb Bionic on a Curado 200. The line sits on the spool well and doesn't cut into itself. I've used Sunline, Bionic and Fins. They've all worked pretty well. I originally tried the Berkley Fireline (not the Exceed though). The Fireline was quickly scrapped.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I use super PE too, on two baitcasters and a spin reel. It's fantastic stuff.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Just pulled some of the PE off the shelf and had a bit of a play with it. Feels a lot smoother than the Fins, could be a winner 8)


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

rino88 said:


> Just pulled some of the PE off the shelf and had a bit of a play with it. Feels a lot smoother than the Fins, could be a winner 8)


Its also a lot thinner than the fins.

Here are some comparisons
http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linetesting.htm


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm a proponent of the 'use heavier braid' but I'm still learning with the baitcaster and a bit gam handed. And mainly as I use it for chasing big natives. I use 30lb PRT, and it is rare I get a tangle.

Sounds like you'd get away with 10lb quite safely though. Whatever you do i'd recommend strongly against 'hybrid' type stuff like Stren Microfuse: I tried some as I had a spool sitting aside, bloody horrific. I could swear it came with built in wind knots as big as your fist lol.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I've finally got the reel from the US! :twisted:

Decided to spool it with the *10lb Suffix 832*, took it for a run today down the North Pine River to see how it performed. I must say I am very impressed with the line. It is smooth, soft, round and knots like a charm. I only managed 1 birds nest for the whole 3 hour session and it was as easy as pie to untangle.

Matched the reel up with a 2-5kg Starlo Stick and it's a great setup. No fish but it was a great session to tune in the reel and see how the line performed. Suffix 832...I rate it :mrgreen: ...and will be buying it again.


----------

